# Dry start with powersand and ADA substrate additives



## Jimmy Dale (10 Aug 2015)

Hi all, 

   I want to grow my mosses in using the dry start method before the main planting and I plan to use ADA power sand under Amazonia as well as ADA substrate additives. Is growing the tank in using the dry start method likely to impact on the effectiveness of things like bacter100?


----------

